
Inkjet and laser printer, best usage utilization? - thanhhuy123
Let&#x27;s say I have 2 printers: 1 monochrome laser printer and 1 inkjet printer using all CMYK pigment ink.<p>On what type of print job should I use what printer to best utilize both? (Suppose I use refill ink&#x2F;toner so no ink cost factor here)
======
thanhhuy123
So if I need to print B/W document, either can do the job but which one should
I use? Laser one, because it's faster? Or inkjet one because if the document
is 1 page only then the inkjet can be faster because there's no warm-up time
as in laser?

